# InSIDious - the definitive SID chip plugin, available now (intro pricing!)



## Andrew Aversa (Jun 5, 2020)

*inSIDious* - available now from Mike Clarke & Impact Soundworks!









inSIDious - SID Chip Synthesizer by Impact Soundworks (VST, AU, AAX)


The definitive SID chip plugin, flawlessly recreating the legendary sound generator of the Commodore 64. Includes 350 sounds from masters of the SID!




impactsoundworks.com





Welcome to the definitive virtual version of the legendary SID sound chip, with true hardware-modeled oscillators, filters, envelopes, and sequencing.



Create truly authentic SID / C64 style chiptunes, or or push the chip beyond its original limits, creating never-before-heard thick basslines, aggressive leads, arpeggios, and much more.

Enjoy over 300 sounds designed by the most celebrated Commodore 64 and demoscene composers to fuel your inspiration.

Martin Galway
Rob Hubbard
Chris Huelsbeck
Fabian Del Priore
LMan
Jammer
Jason Page
Mark "TDK" Knight







*INSIDIOUS IN ACTION*

This demonstration was created by Fabio Marinelli and showcases the instrument used in a 100% authentic context (recreating the main theme from the classic game Commando).



*ALL AUDIO DEMOS*



*INTRO WALKTHROUGH*



*RELEASE INFO

inSIDious* is available now for the introductory price of *$49* through the end of July (MSRP: $64). It runs in the free Reaktor Player plugin (VST, AU, AAX) with full NKS compatibility. 



Stay tuned for more videos and demos exploring inSIDious in even more depth!


----------



## gtrwll (Jun 5, 2020)

Hot damn that Commando theme...so many good (and frustrating) memories. Sounds exactly like the original.

Hope it ain’t as hard to compose with as the original though


----------



## chrisr (Jun 5, 2020)

Not strictly a SID memory, but getting the Rob Hubbard thalamusic tape with Zzap 64 was a beautiful and wondrous thing to my 12yr old self. Treasured it.


----------



## Mark Schmieder (Jun 5, 2020)

Every decade or so, someone brings back the SID...

My first-ever industry job involved early Commodore chips, and even their synthesis capabilities.

Nostalgia, for sure.


----------



## mickeyl (Jun 6, 2020)

Amazing! If the sound can beat the existing emulation, I‘m in. Bring it on.


----------



## synthmaniac (Jun 6, 2020)

fantastic!! a very very faithful Commando remake !!! finally a sid emulator with ring modulation and hard sync ... It will be mine !!!


----------



## Christopher Rocky (Jun 7, 2020)

Awesome looking forward to this!


----------



## madfiddler (Jun 7, 2020)

I've been using the older version and it's by far the best SID emulation I've tried so far compared to QuadraSID, HyperSID and Chipsounds. Mike did an outstanding job with it and I can only guess this will be even more refined.


----------



## Andrew Aversa (Jun 7, 2020)

In that case I believe you are in for a treat. This is almost a complete re-write; more accurate root waveforms, sound effect generator, vastly improved 6581 filter, DAW tempo sync, last-note legato, 8580 support, etc. He's been testing against four different SID revisions to get cycle-accurate output and nail down even the most eccentric elements of the chip's behavior (e.g. filters and envelopes.)

Of course, beyond the sound engine improvements, there's full NKS support, hundreds of snapshots, and the reworked UI too!


----------



## kgdrum (Jun 7, 2020)

zircon_st said:


> In that case I believe you are in for a treat. This is almost a complete re-write; more accurate root waveforms, sound effect generator, vastly improved 6581 filter, DAW tempo sync, last-note legato, 8580 support, etc. He's been testing against four different SID revisions to get cycle-accurate output and nail down even the most eccentric elements of the chip's behavior (e.g. filters and envelopes.)
> 
> Of course, beyond the sound engine improvements, there's full NKS support, hundreds of snapshots, and the reworked UI too!




Great! This looks really interesting.
Any idea when ISIDIOUS will actually be ready to be released?
Thanks


----------



## Andrew Aversa (Jun 9, 2020)

Later this month 

And today, here is another demo, this time from LMan, using 19 instances of inSIDious all with presets included in the plugin. No other sounds used. WOW.


----------



## feck (Jun 10, 2020)

zircon_st said:


> Later this month
> 
> And today, here is another demo, this time from LMan, using 19 instances of inSIDious all with presets included in the plugin. No other sounds used. WOW.



Damn, that sounds great. Nice piece, too.


----------



## x-dfo (Jun 11, 2020)

Hah I just dl'd the reaktor version of this this morning. Looking forward to seeing how this shapes up!


----------



## synthmaniac (Jun 14, 2020)

zircon_st said:


> Later this month
> 
> And today, here is another demo, this time from LMan, using 19 instances of inSIDious all with presets included in the plugin. No other sounds used. WOW.



it's really amazing ... just listening to these 2 songs would really seem like the best sid emulation ever made ... I've never heard such a faithful sound ... obviously it will be tested well because there are so many things to evaluate... I can't wait to doing it


----------



## Andrew Aversa (Jun 24, 2020)

We're still wrapping up presets - over 300 and counting - from our esteemed sound designers. This includes authentic sounds/banks from classic games and tunes as well as brand-new sounds. 

Speaking of sounds, let's check out more demos in the official playlist! We'll be posting a new demo every few days, so stay tuned!


----------



## madfiddler (Jun 30, 2020)

I've had my hands on this for a week now, and it's certainly the best SID emulation for a DAW that I've heard.


----------



## gtrwll (Jun 30, 2020)

I've heard the Last Ninja 2 Central Park loading theme literally at least a few thousand times, and this version sounds almost exactly like the original. Are you sure you didn't accidentally use the original music?  

I'm really not familiar with the SID emulators, have all of them sounded this authentic or did this just nail the thing?


----------



## synthmaniac (Jun 30, 2020)

gtrwll said:


> I've heard the Last Ninja 2 Central Park loading theme literally at least a few thousand times, and this version sounds almost exactly like the original. Are you sure you didn't accidentally use the original music?



I'm pretty sure that the guy who made that remake (Fabio Marinelli) will also share video with InSIDious rendition 


I listened carefully to all the songs proposed so far and I am really surprised ... I tried some vst sid emulation but I never found what I was looking for, here it seems to me there is everything ... PWM, ring mod, hard sync, management of combined waves ...
and also the filter that i have heard on ocean loader 3 also sounds great great ... in the middle part of the song it's amazing!!! 
it is clear that it must be tried but from what I hear we are in front of what will be by far the best sid emulation on market ... those songs are incredible !!


----------



## Andrew Aversa (Jul 8, 2020)

Time to unveil release date & pricing!

*inSIDious *will be available to the world on July 15th, for the introductory price of *$49* (MSRP: $64). Want to stay posted on the news? Feel free to sign up for our mailing list (bottom of any page on our site)

*inSIDious *runs in the *free *Reaktor Player plugin (VST, AU, AAX) with full NKS compatibility. And we'll have a video walkthrough day 1 showcasing some of its key features and sounds... so stay tuned!


----------



## Wally Garten (Jul 9, 2020)

zircon_st said:


> Time to unveil release date & pricing!
> 
> *inSIDious *will be available to the world on July 15th, for the introductory price of *$49* (MSRP: $64). Want to stay posted on the news? Feel free to sign up for our mailing list (bottom of any page on our site)
> 
> *inSIDious *runs in the *free *Reaktor Player plugin (VST, AU, AAX) with full NKS compatibility. And we'll have a video walkthrough day 1 showcasing some of its key features and sounds... so stay tuned!



EXCITING. Looking forward to seeing this in action.


----------



## Andrew Aversa (Jul 12, 2020)

Here's our promo trailer, showcasing the top highlights and features of the instrument!


----------



## Christopher Rocky (Jul 15, 2020)

I cant wait for this!!! its July 15th in Australia already!!!


----------



## reutunes (Jul 15, 2020)

Now released!

I was SO EXCITED to produce the walkthrough video for this one. It was just bliss to go through the presets from Rob Hubbard & Martin Galway... legends in my eyes. I was only a kid when I got my first C64 but I spent many months fiddling with the basic music software to try and get things working correctly. This synth is a nostalgic shot in the arm for me. 

THANK YOU ISW!


----------



## Andrew Aversa (Jul 15, 2020)

Thanks Reuben - and yes, the day is finally here. inSIDious is available now!









inSIDious - SID Chip Synthesizer by Impact Soundworks (VST, AU, AAX)


The definitive SID chip plugin, flawlessly recreating the legendary sound generator of the Commodore 64. Includes 350 sounds from masters of the SID!




impactsoundworks.com





Please check out Reuben's excellent walkthrough here:


----------



## Andrew Aversa (Jul 17, 2020)

The creator, Mike Clarke, has just posted his first in-depth tutorial for inSIDious that goes into much greater detail on its synthesis capabilities. It's not only useful in learning how to use our synth, but also in understanding the SID chip itself.

Part 1 deals with the most important part of any synth, the oscillators (and in particular, the wave selector.)


----------



## Primary Target (Jul 17, 2020)

zircon_st said:


> The creator, Mike Clarke, has just posted his first in-depth tutorial for inSIDious that goes into much greater detail on its synthesis capabilities. It's not only useful in learning how to use our synth, but also in understanding the SID chip itself.
> 
> Part 1 deals with the most important part of any synth, the oscillators (and in particular, the wave selector.)




Picked this yesterday and have only had the chance to have a quick run-through of the presets - sounds lovely. Will watch Mike's tutorial later and really explore the plug-in.


----------



## Mark Schmieder (Jul 18, 2020)

I listened to the demos a few days ago and was blown away by the accuracy and the warmth.

It was a bit of a surprise to me (maybe I just didn't read all the pre-release hype) that it is Reaktor based vs. Kontakt sampling oriented. If I was still into synths, that would have done it for me right there. I might still get it anyway, as it's the best Reaktor synth I've heard so far, and I think probably most of my 80's computer synth based stuff is sample-oriented so far.

Nice design as well. It will be interesting to see if ISW does additional Reaktor-based synths!

BTW their ancient patch libraries for Kontakt synths are awesome. Some of the best on the market.


----------



## Fabio Marinelli (Jul 19, 2020)

hi, this is my first Remake using InSiDious
Ocean Loader 3 by the great Peter Clarke
thanks to insidious I managed to replicate this song perfectly, including the wonderful low pass filter on channel 2 at minute 1.10 and 2.02. 
As usual i used InSIDious in 100% authentic mode... only 3 Channel and Filter.
soon I will publish the other videos of my remakes included in the official InSIDious playlist





Insidious is the best existing sid emulation software and it is a must have, absolutely
Enjoy


----------



## Fabio Marinelli (Jul 25, 2020)

3rd Remake using InSIDious Plugin
Turrican Title Theme
original title: Escape
Written by Vince DiCola for the movie Transformer in 1986
In 1990 Ramiro Vaca makes a great remake of this song for Turrican, one of the most beautiful game ever made for Commodore 64.


----------



## FlyingAndi (Jul 25, 2020)

I thought the turrican title theme (and the whole turrican soundtrack) was written by Chris Hülsbeck. (?)


----------



## InLight-Tone (Jul 25, 2020)

Do people actually LIKE the sound of chip tunes?!?


----------



## FlyingAndi (Jul 25, 2020)

InLight-Tone said:


> Do people actually LIKE the sound of chip tunes?!?


People even win contests with chiptunes 
And I even like the sound (probably for nostalgic reasons).


----------



## Andrew Aversa (Jul 25, 2020)

FlyingAndi said:


> I thought the turrican title theme (and the whole turrican soundtrack) was written by Chris Hülsbeck. (?)



The particular track mentioned above is in fact a cover of a theme from Transformers the Movie by Vince DiCola. Everything else was Huelsbeck!


----------



## Fabio Marinelli (Jul 25, 2020)

FlyingAndi said:


> I thought the turrican title theme (and the whole turrican soundtrack) was written by Chris Hülsbeck. (?)





zircon_st said:


> The particular track mentioned above is in fact a cover of a theme from Transformers the Movie by Vince DiCola. Everything else was Huelsbeck!


Turrican Loader (subtune 1 of Turrican SID) was written by stefan hartwig, not specifically for turrican's soundtrack... the title of the song is X-Ample Intro Architect (tune01)...
The song was inserted into Turrican soundtrack without saying anything to Stefan Hartwig who, obviously, got angry


----------



## Fabio Marinelli (Jul 30, 2020)

4th Remake using InSIDious Plugin
Wastelands Loader
A real masterpiece composed by the great Ben Daglish in 1987 for the game The Last Ninja... Amazing!!


----------



## gtrwll (Jul 30, 2020)

Fabio Marinelli said:


> 4th Remake using InSIDious Plugin
> Wastelands Loader
> A real masterpiece composed by the great Ben Daglish in 1987 for the game The Last Ninja... Amazing!!




Damn, so many good (yet frustrating!) memories...trying to aim the jumps at the swamp or the rivers...

If I did any music like this, I’d get this in a heartbeat.


----------



## Fabio Marinelli (Jul 30, 2020)

gtrwll said:


> Damn, so many good (yet frustrating!) memories...trying to aim the jumps at the swamp or the rivers...


jumping on the stones in the swamp was a nightmare


----------



## gtrwll (Jul 30, 2020)

Fabio Marinelli said:


> jumping on the stones in the swamp was a nightmare



Exactly!


----------



## Fabio Marinelli (Aug 4, 2020)

5ft (and last, for the moment) remake using Insidious Plugin. Matt Gray wrote this iconic song for the game The Last Ninja 2, published by System 3 in 1988. 
Enjoy


----------

